

Quickjack - clickjacking and slicing made easy - timf
http://samy.pl/quickjack/

======
defen
I tried to copy and paste the URL for the example Facebook clickjacking, and
couldn't figure out why it was failing. And then I thanked myself for having
installed NoScript.

